# Essex Cat Show



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Well we finally went to our first cat show today and entered the lovely Pampurred Dizzy Dame aka Martha 

She made her mummy very proud and got First Breed Class, Best of Breed and 2 x first and 1 x third in her side classes...not bad for a first time 

We also met the lovely Steverags and Ellesbelles and their beautiful cats Polo, Rocco and Chester who are really stunning...even more so in real life!

Had a great day x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done Kelly and Martha :thumbup: Glad you enjoyed your day


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Well done Kelly on your wins, 1 down 2 to go, you can't stop now  lovely to meet you and your hubby, Martha is beauty :001_tt1:


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations Martha &#128512; lovely to meet you both xx


----------

